# Very interesting prototype find



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

was taking the kids to liberty science center and saw this thing on a siding. had to turn around and grab some shots. this was the area of the old throat to the the jersey central rail terminal in jersey city. would be a great modeling challenge!


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

It looks like a Diner car
-Ted


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!! DOFC (Diner on Flat Car) instead of TOFC (Trailer on Flat Car).

Nice find.

Cheers,
David Meashey


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I think that its an old sleeper not a diner. But I am no expert on pullman diagrams. I dont have the diagrams!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

CP 411249, a Pullman sleeper.

Scot


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

Scottychaos said:


> CP 411249, a Pullman sleeper.
> 
> Scot


found a pic of the same car in a book I have. yes, Pullman 12-1 (12 compartments . 1 drawing room)


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Heard there is a group trying to convince the government to restore 2 of the roof sheds at the CNJ rail terminal so they can place two tracks for two sets of restored passenger cars. Maybe this is going to be one of them..


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in the sheds a little less than a year ago and took this shot.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotta love that no-nonsense end of track bumper!


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The problem with the sheds is that they are concrete on steel posts. No expansion joints between roof slabs..... for a railroad what a poor engineering mistake. Jack


----------

